# Sourdough Cinnamon Raisin Bread



## bassman (May 19, 2010)

I just threw together a few loaves of cinnamon/raisin bread this afternoon.  Nothing special, just makes some great toast in the morning.





Thanks for looking.


----------



## meateater (May 19, 2010)

Recipe required! That would be great with a slice of honey ham.


----------



## walle (May 19, 2010)

Don't post this crap when I'm stuck in a hotel in Pueblo.....

TOTALLY Un-necessary!

on edit:

DANG, Pard - just jealous cuz I know I will be eating slimy eggs in the morn'en while you are munching on the awesome toast!

Good on ya!


----------



## wlkwichita (May 19, 2010)

MUST have recipe:) please share details!


----------



## scarbelly (May 19, 2010)

Bassman - great looking post man - cinnamon rasin sourdough is my favorite bread. If you get one that goes stale - not likely but just sayin - it makes incredible bread pudding




Man I know how you feel - for 6 months I was on the road almost every week and would log on and see these great posts and really long for the days when I could get back to my home cooked meals


----------



## treegje (May 19, 2010)

Wow excellent job


----------



## bassman (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for the kudos, folks.  The recipe is my basic sourdough white bread recipe.  Divided into three pieces, each one rolled out and spread with melted butter, cinnamon sugar and raisins.  Roll up and let raise as normal.  Lets see if I have a picture of a previous bake.  
Ok, this is one I did earlier.


And here's the bread recipe.

Sourdough White Bread


1 cup sourdough starter
2 cups lukewarm water
2 ½ cups bread flour

The night before you plan to make bread, prepare your sourdough batter. Place the starter n a warm bowl. Add the lukewarm water and stir until well combined. Gradually add the flour, beating until the batter is smooth. Cover the bowl tightly with plastic wrap and set the bowl in a warm place until morning.

6 – 6 ½ cups bread flour
2 Tb honey
2 tsp salt
1 ½ cups lukewarm water
½ cup dry milk
2 Tb butter, melted
1 egg
1 Tb water

Return one cup of the sourdough batter to your original starter. To the remainder in the bowl, add one cup flour, honey, salt, water, dry milk and melted butter. Beat until smooth. Add flour, one-half cup at a time until the dough starts to pull away from the sides of the bowl and becomes too stiff to stir with a spatula. Turn the dough out onto a lightly floured board and begin kneading, using the remaining flour as necessary to keep the dough from sticking to the board and your hands. Continue to knead until the dough is smooth and elastic. Place the dough in an oiled bowl, cover with a damp cloth and let rise in a warm spot (85*) until doubled in bulk. This will probably take at least two hours. Punch the dough down, cover the bowl and let rise again for 30-45 minutes. Turn the dough out onto the floured board and divide it into two equal pieces. Shape each into a loaf and place in well oiled loaf tins. Cover and let rise until doubled in bulk. Slit the tops of the loaves lengthwise about one-half inch deep. Combine the egg and water and brush the tops of the loaves with a little of the glaze. Bake the loaves in a preheated 375* oven for 35-45 minutes or until they test done. Turn out immediately onto a rack to cool.


----------

